# Woody Guthrie's New Years rulins'



## landpirate (Jan 3, 2014)

I found this link to a set of new years resolutions woody guthrie wrote in 1943. I think some of them are sound advice even today. Click on the link for a close up version.







http://static1.businessinsider.com/...-1200-/screen shot 2012-01-03 at 16.26.34.png


----------



## Tude (Jan 3, 2014)

Sweet find! hehe - Love it!


----------

